# Crackle videos



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Can you watch crackle videos on the iPad?

Carol


----------



## stonepeter202 (May 23, 2012)

I have oldest ipad and I'm very happy, but if they do somthing new I buy this!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep - there's a Crackle app - I have it on my iPad.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Yep - there's a Crackle app - I have it on my iPad.


Thanks. I just went today and got me a 32GB iPad. yay.

Off to download the Crackle app.

Been trying to clean up my calendar and contacts before syncing the iPad. On my iPhone I had selected to sync with iCloud but then I started to get duplicates and triplicats of everything so I stopped the iCloud. Had to go through and delete everything.

Carol


----------

